# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Darmsteken / druk op de borst / duizeligheid

## schmidt1

goedemiddag,
ik heb sinds mijn dieet 3 maanden gelden onregelmatig last van mn darmen. enorme pijnlijke steken steken de kop op, duurt een half uur. wat buik- en maag massage en poedertjes van mn geneeskundige helpen wel.
was op vakantie in bretagne en liet daar mn kolydratenarme dieet los: 's ochtends stokbrood, croissants en kazen. 's avonds ook aardappelen, rijst, pizza. daar had ik elke dag wel 4 keer extreme aanvallen. nu, ruim een week weer thuis blijft het komen en gaan , in mindere mate. drink wel weer meer water, thee en koffie. kolydratenarm ook weer opgepakt.
maar er is iets nieuws bij gekomen: druk op de borst ongeveer 10 seconden, daarna duizeligheid. moet dan echt direct rust nemen.
denk zlef een combinatie van stress en te snel afgevallen door dieett (eerdste week 7 kilo! daarna nog eens 7 in nog geen maand. ik blijf nu op hetzelfde gewicht, van 110 naar 96 kilo.
zou ik een burnout kunnen hebben? merk dat ik wanneer ik mn kantoor binnen loopt de darmklachten beginnen. of wanneer ik een restaurant binnen loop ofzo. heb een succesvol bedrijf, (maak de haarlemse UITkrant) maar zie de zin er niet meer van. kan me heel moeilijk tot dingen zetten, die ik voorheen heel makkelijk en met plezier deed...
ben beniuewd naar reactie!
mvg
marcel Schmidt-Bleekemolen, uitgever/muzikant

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk persoonlijk dat je zelf idd 'juist zit';

Stress, véél afvallen in korte tijd en dieetschommelingen kunnen je klachten idd verklaren!

Of je een burn-out hebt kunnen wij hier niet bepalen; daarvoor heb je de expertise van een arts of psycholoog nodig... zoek die op als je dit nodig vind!

Sterkte en succes!!
Vriendelijke groeten,
Agnes

----------

